# Dia mundial da meteorologia Meteoglobal e Meteopt



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

Aqui fica a reportagem do nosso amigo.
Muito bem Miguel. Grande representação do fórum.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/epRNc2LOtwbyWraaulzu"]Instituto de Meteolorogia recorre a voluntÃ¡rios para manter estaÃ§Ãµes espalhadas  - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/1430160


É a segunda vez que a SIC faz uma reportagem com membros deste forúm.
Reportagem de 2009.




http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/reportagem-sic-2909.html


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2012 às 18:35)

Uma excelente forma de promoção da meteorologia.
Muito bem Miguel


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2012 às 19:22)

Estupendo! Obrigado Miguel


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2012 às 19:25)

Parabéns!! Muito bom!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2012 às 20:23)

Uma vez mais o meteopt a marcar pontos, muito bom


----------



## ijv (23 Mar 2012 às 20:50)

Parabéns, Miguel muito boa reportagem.


----------



## Lousano (23 Mar 2012 às 21:32)

Estupenda reportagem.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2012 às 22:46)

Gostei; parabéns Miguel.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2012 às 22:53)

Mais uma vez, absolutamente excepcional, mais um marco na evolução, e no caminho para a glória, desta nossa _já-não-tão-pequena_ comunidade. 

Parabéns, Miguel!


----------



## Minho (23 Mar 2012 às 23:28)

Acabei de ver a reportagem... parabéns Miguel! Uma raríssima reportagem em condições sobre meteorologia, magnificamente aproveitada pelo Miguel.


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2012 às 23:38)

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários!

Estava um pouco inseguro antes da entrevista, mas _à posteriori_ creio que até correu melhor do que aquilo que eu esperava!!!

Bem hajam!


E viva o MeteoPT!!!


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2012 às 02:08)

Boa Miguel


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2012 às 02:33)

Excelente pedaço que nos mostra aquele gosto tão especial que temos pela meteorologia.
Parabéns Miguel e, porque não, parabéns a toda a comunidade deste fórum


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2012 às 10:28)

Excelente reportagem! Parabéns Miguel!!


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2012 às 17:03)

Só agora tive oportunidade de ver a reportagem, e estou deliciado com o resultado.

Miguel, estiveste em grande!!
Espectacular mesmo!

Explicações simples, um à vontade genial! Muito bom mesmo!

E uma boa reportagem da SIC.

Parabéns ao Miguel, à meteorologia, e a todos quanto dedicação o seu tempo a esta ciência.


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2012 às 17:34)

Parabéns Miguel grande reportagem


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2012 às 20:24)

Excelente reportagem, parabéns Miguel


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2012 às 20:42)

Grande reportagem, Miguel, muitos parabéns!


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mar 2012 às 22:55)

Muito bom, foi uma excelente reportagem, Parabéns Miguel (Z13) 

Faltou um pouco mais de publicidade ao forum e também falarem mais um pouco sobre o o projecto meteoglobal. 

Abraços


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2012 às 14:54)

ajrebelo disse:


> Muito bom, foi uma excelente reportagem, Parabéns Miguel (Z13)
> 
> Faltou um pouco mais de publicidade ao forum e também falarem mais um pouco sobre o o projecto meteoglobal.
> 
> Abraços



Concordo!

Passei praticamente meio dia com eles (fomos a Miranda e regressamos para filmar em minha casa), e falamos bastante de tudo isso... depois na montagem foi o que entenderam colocar... ainda solicitei que colocassem em rodapé o endereço do fórum, mas nem isso fizeram. Existirão outras oportunidades.... digo eu!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2012 às 16:21)

Boas,muitos parabéns ao Miguel pela reportagem,por acaso ainda estava haver as notícias,quando fiquei supreendido ,muito bom .


----------

